# Caseking-Neuheiten: Lüfterloses Netzteil mit 460 Watt und 80-Plus-Gold von Seasonic [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. September 2010)

*Caseking-Neuheiten: Lüfterloses Netzteil mit 460 Watt und 80-Plus-Gold von Seasonic [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Neuheiten: Lüfterloses Netzteil mit 460 Watt und 80-Plus-Gold von Seasonic [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Neuheiten: Lüfterloses Netzteil mit 460 Watt und 80-Plus-Gold von Seasonic [Anzeige]


----------



## jobo (12. September 2010)

*Caseking-Neuheiten: Lüfterloses Netzteil mit 460 Watt und 80-Plus-Gold von Seasonic [Anzeige]*

Die Netzteile sind brilliant, einzigartig gut abe auch sooo teuer!


----------



## 4clocker (12. September 2010)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: Lüfterloses Netzteil mit 460 Watt und 80-Plus-Gold von Seasonic [Anzeige]*

Yo die Netzteile sind wirklich der Hammer, wenn der Preis "angemessen" wäre dann würde ich mir so eins zu Weihnachten schenken...oder gleich 
Wer bitteschön braucht einen versilberten Kryos, balla balla!
Der Sharkoon Bandit Big-Tower ist ja wohl auch mehr ein Midi als ein Big Tower.
Die Lese uns Schreibgeschwindigkeit von dem OCZ RevoDrive sind ja gewaltig 
Hat schon jemand so ein Teil?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: Lüfterloses Netzteil mit 460 Watt und 80-Plus-Gold von Seasonic [Anzeige]*

Netzteil ohne Lüfter, etwas gewagt wie ich finde, besonders im Hochsommer.
Aber für absolute Silent Fans bestimmt sehr wichtig.


----------



## 3-way (12. September 2010)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: Lüfterloses Netzteil mit 460 Watt und 80-Plus-Gold von Seasonic [Anzeige]*

Das hat nichts mit gewagt zu tun.
Das Netzteil ist was für 0-Noise PCs mit <= 45watt cpu, passivkühler und onboardgrafikkarte. Dazu noch eine SSD und der PC ist an obwohl er aus zu sein scheint.


----------

